# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  What are your thoughts on

## MiddleEast

What are your thoughts on travel into the middle east. Safe? Dangerous?

I've got my own opinions but would like to know what others think about the traveling in the region in these times.

Cheers,

----------


## GFI

Last year I visited Dubai with friends to spend the summer vacation which was the greatest moment I have ever earned. This was my first tour and really enjoyed its beaches and places as well which is absolutely safe place for holidays.

We also visited Burj Khalifa tour which is the largest building in the earth I am really scared when I reach the top floor of this building really awesome view of Dubai.

I’d definitely recommend travelers to must visit once in life. I am sure you never ever forget this tour.

----------


## peat

The northern belt of Middle East which includes Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan are nowadays facing internal conflict and violence. But countries of Saudi, Emirates and Oman are quiet peaceful and a uninterruptedly large number of tourists are visiting here.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Burj Khalifa tour must visit once in life. I am sure you never ever forget this tour.

----------


## davidsmith36

The Burj Khalifa, known as the Burj Dubai before its initiation, is a megatall high rise in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. It is the tallest structure on the planet, remag at 829.8 m

----------


## steffidsouza46

Aug 2, 2016 - We hear a lot about the Middle East on the news.Here are just a few reasons why traveling to the Middle East is worth your consideration: That in certain areas, there is less to be concerned about than previously thought. More risky to venture into, leaving you a bit stuck to more crowded tourist areas.

----------


## davidsmith36

Sometimes it is best to go with the flow, and sometimes it is best to build bridges and barriers and dig your heals in. Use your intuition and home your instincts to know when to do either. You will get it right sometimes.

----------

